# Gran Habano Connecticut Rothschild No. 1 Cigar Review - Smoked Better Than it Looked



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked this cigar as I canoed down a river that wasn't that was full of water and spring was busting out all over. It's hard to beat a flavorful ...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Connecticut Rothschild No. 1 Cigar Review - Smoked Better Than it Looked


----------

